# Mac OS X terminal help



## xplod (Oct 5, 2009)

I have maybe a simple question. I am using a teminal to switch from one directory to another. I see the folder on my desktop, i can go in to it. That folder contains another set of folders. when i cd in to one of them terminal tells me that there is no such file or directory. what gives?


----------



## macbri (Oct 5, 2009)

Is there a space in the folder name?  If so, escape it with a backslash, or wrap the folder name in single quotes.  For example, if a folder is called "My Stuff" you could do one of the following:


```
cd My\ Stuff
cd 'My Stuff'
```


----------



## xplod (Oct 5, 2009)

thank you. it worked both ways. I had a folder called Week 2. tried Week_2, didn't work, tried different combination that two didn't work.


----------

